
Collection about Rich Hickey's Works - tosh
https://github.com/tallesl/Rich-Hickey-fanclub/blob/master/README.md
======
tosh
Just attended ClojureD in Berlin today. Never saw so many Clojure people in
one place.

Woah moment: Question to the audience was “who is using Clojure at work?”
almost all hands went up immediately. Couldn’t believe my eyes.

Great talks from thoughtful to inspiring, super nice speakers, organizers,
sponsors and audience. Reminded me of the openness & enthusiasm of the Ruby
community many years ago.

Many talks had references to talks or concepts by Rich Hickey (& the sources
he points to). The atmosphere was a melange of academic research & insight
combined with hacker/maker spirit. The joy of building cool stuff.

If you are dabbling in Clojure or are just intrigued by it (e.g. through talks
you’ve seen or things you’ve read):

See if you can make it to one of the Clojure conferences (big or micro) or
whether there is a local group nearby (meetups, Clojure Bridge, …).

People will be enthusiastic to meet you. Newbies more than welcome.

There is also a slack
([https://clojurians.slack.com](https://clojurians.slack.com)), a discord
([https://discordapp.com/invite/v9QMy9D](https://discordapp.com/invite/v9QMy9D)),
a forum ([https://clojureverse.org/](https://clojureverse.org/)) and a
subreddit
([https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure](https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure)) where
you can drop by.

------
TomLisankie
Woo hoo

